# New French speed limits??



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi'
I today received a Horizon booklet from my insurers Safeguard & this was on page 3!! I quote....

"The french goverment has recently imposed new national speed limits for motorhomes over 3500kg.
They are 100kph (62mph) on Autoroutes & dual carriageways & 80 kph (50 mph) on all other roads,and for motorhomes towing a trailer,this is lowered slightly to 90 kph (55 mph) on Autoroutes & 80kph (50 mph) on dual carriageways & other roads."

Did everyone know this?,or is it old news??


----------



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

New,s to me I thought that is was 120k upto gross weight of 10,000 kgs
thanks for pointing it out


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I am fairly sure I heard this on the news in the last 3 weeks and they said it was a brand new initiative. So I guess it is new.
Didn't take too much notice as a fat 5 tonner towing a trailor, I have long since worked on the 50mph whatever... :roll: 
Patrick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I better make a note .

Thanks

Dave p


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

There are 4 "heavy" Camping Cars on the site at Le Beau-Village. All now sporting new 100kph stickers on the rear. I believe it is a legal requirement for French Registered Heavy Motorhomes.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

See previous topic:

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-71188-.html


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Thanks for the info. We never travel more than 90Kph, more like 80Kph for us. You miss too much if you go any faster.

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

moblee said:


> Hi'
> I today received a Horizon booklet from my insurers Safeguard & this was on page 3!! I quote....
> 
> "The french goverment has recently imposed new national speed limits for motorhomes over 3500kg.
> ...


I've got the my Horizon booklet in front of me, and in the last paragraph it also states "Other compulsory driving requirements in France are.....

a GB sticker.

Oop's I'd think better put my old number plates back on, and buy a GB sticker.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Caravan Club Advisory.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/news+a...2009/july/speed+limits+in+france+-+update.htm


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> > Hi'
> ...


The change in speed limits is new but the need for a GB sticker has existed for about the last 100 years.

Now if you have a number plate with the letters GB surrounded by the EU stars you do not need a separate GB sticker provided you stay within the EU.

Other emblems related to England, Wales and Scotland will not do - here a separate GB sticker is needed.

However in 40 years of travelling in the (now called) EU I have never heard of anyone without a GB sticker being stopped.


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Living in France I see lots of UK RVs driving too fast. More recently I have began to some having a friendly chat with the Gendarmes who armed with their new radar binoculars. You have been warned!


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

Just seen this on the Caravan Club website - now i am confused :?

I think i'll stick around the 100kph

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/News+a...2009/July/Speed+limits+in+France+-+update.htm


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

Toffs-RV said:


> Just seen this on the Caravan Club website - now i am confused :?
> 
> I think i'll stick around the 100kph
> 
> http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/News+a...2009/July/Speed+limits+in+France+-+update.htm


ooops didn't see Zozzer's post :roll:


----------

